# Our 3 unknown african cichlids



## bbkf (Mar 13, 2008)

We have had our tank for about a year now and we've been trying to figure out what kind of cichlids we have. When we set it up, we didn't know anything about these fish, and just bought what we thought looked nice. Now, we're interested as to what they actually are.

We have 4 different species in a 29 gallon tank. 1 was pretty easy to figure out what it was, but the other 3 have proved problematic.

The first of the "problem" fish I believe is a mix, possibly with some Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or at least a fish in that genus. As the body shape and fins are very similar. I'm also pretty sure it's a male. Here's a picture. 









The second "problem" fish looks similar to several other yellow unknowns in this forum. And I think most will agree it's probably a "lab" mix (I don't know the scientific name of this breed if anyone can show me a link, or just the name). I am unsure of the sex of this fish. 









The last of the "problem" fish I believe is also part of the Melanochromis genus. But most of the pictures I have found there is a white stripe around the black, and our fish doesn't have that. I am also unsure of this fish's sex, though it is probably a female. Here's a picture of that one... 









And for the heck of it, here's a picture of our last fish a Pseudotropheus crabro (bumble bee). All of the female pictures on this website look exactly like our fish. (If you think I incorrectly identified her, let me know!) 









Thanks so much!


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are my guesses.

1. "Membe deep" - male
2. Yellow lab
3. Chipokae - female


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

2. is a yellow lab
3. is a female Auratus, and a very nice one i might add
4. is a Ps. crabro (bumblebee)


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

# 3 is Melanochromis chipokae

And a 29g is really not suitable for these fish.

.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

yes #3 is chipokae


----------



## bbkf (Mar 13, 2008)

CICHLUDED said:


> And a 29g is really not suitable for these fish.


Then what's the correct size for these 4 fish?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Itâ€™s hard to say. If these fish reach full size, a 55g may be too small.

I think it will be more of an aggression problem than a size problem.

Just my opinion...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

A 55 will be too small. I'd go to a 5' or longer tank for these, especially the crabro and chipokae.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

#1 is melanochromis perileucos (aka black and white johanni) male

#2 is labidochromis caruleus, yellow lab

#3 is melanochromis chipokae


----------



## newcichlidowner (Aug 20, 2008)

The yellow lab that you have is most likely a male...I have one in my tank and the female doesnt have the bold black stripe or the almost pale yellow/white mini spots along the body(not very distinct spots but if you look close they are there)...So most likely male...


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Everyone else beat me to it. You will have to get a bigger tank down the road, at least something that is 36" wide. Preferably a 48" tank.


----------

